# Another Score But SHH Don't Tell Carol W/QVIEWS



## ronp (Sep 17, 2008)

Carol doesn't eat lamb and I love it, haven't had it in years. I am going to pretend it is a beef roast, I had to sneak it in to the fridge and of course she went in there for something but didn't see it, whew! 
At Sam's tonight I spotted this:






3.5 pounds, @ $2.00 a pound off, sweet.







Rubbed with Vadallia Onion Vinegarette, lemon pepper, and tons of garlic powder, I was going to load it up with fresh garilc but left it in the cart at Krogers, Damn.





In the smoker with a pan under it with beef stock, more garlic powder, and thin sliced Vadalia Onions.







Here is the setting and plan. Winter is coming almost dark already.

I plan on smoking it at 220' until I hit 135 and let it rest. It went in at 45' and is now at 50'. 

More QVIEW coming.

Wish me luck on fooling Carol.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Thanks for watching.

Ron


----------



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 17, 2008)

Keep us posted looking good


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 17, 2008)

looks like a great deal to me.


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 17, 2008)

good price. 
Be interesting to know how the smoke goes as I'm planning on doing two legs of lamb (bone in) for my birthday (among other things, a brisket and a shoulder of pork).


----------



## ronp (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks.

I may see if they have anymore today.

It turned out fantastic. Moist, tender, and yes, Carol said it was good.

Will be posting pics after camera is charged. More to come.

Thanks for watching.

Ron


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 17, 2008)

Still haven't told her it was lamb? hehehe. Secret is safe with me but at some point you'll slip up. Better tell her now and save the grief later. lol Good luck. Nice smoke bud. :)


----------



## solar (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks great, I was looking at a leg of lamb last week, maybe that will be next weekends smoke.

Are you saying that Carol didn't know she was eating lamb?


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Sounds like a plan Ron. I like the open view pic, thanks.


----------



## ronp (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks. Not sure I should tell her. I'l be eating it all if she finds out.

She assumed it was beef I guess, as I didn't say what it was and she didn't ask. Well see what she says if she has it for dinner.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 It didn't have that gammy taste that I remembered from long ago. 

Thanks rich. I shoulda snapped a few pics of the weeds we were talking about the other night. More goat heads popping up again.


----------



## ronp (Sep 18, 2008)

Here it was last night at 135'. Next time I will sear for flavor.







Last nites sammie, rare, with the kaiser dipped in the aujus, yum. 








Tonight after slicing still rare.






Carol's dinner after heating lightly in the aujus. Still pink but don't tell Carol.

I asked her if it was done ok, she said ya it's good.

And she don't like lamb, hmm.

Anyway it is so good I went and got some more A HUGE score.

Thanks for watching.

Ron


----------



## uncle-honky (Sep 18, 2008)

great looking lamb ronp100343...I love it on the rare side.....I raise spring lamb here in So. Cal.. But all I ever done was grill it... I am gonna smoke me a leg fer sure now!


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ever done a stuffed lamb breast?  You can make it yourself out of two lamb breasts (like spareribs) and some ground lamb.  Wrap the breasts around the ground lamb, tie it up into a roast and let 'er cook.  The ribs are tender, the innner ground lamb is great with mint jelly.  And, it's cheap!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 18, 2008)

Ron, 
I love lamb, lamb anything! well except the mint jelly thing, I just don't get that...anyhow, Carol couldn't tell her sammie was lammie?? It looks like lamb sliced even! Good one, I am glad you ran back and got some more , that was a great price! 
SCORE!!


----------



## mgwerks (Sep 18, 2008)

THat's it!  I am going by Sam's tonight after work, just in case.  It's been too long since I have had lamb on the pit.  Great price!


----------



## davenh (Sep 18, 2008)

Great job Ron! Putting on over on the wife like that...LOL. The lamb looks great too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. My girl won't even try it, I might not be alive the next day if I follow your lead 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## ronp (Sep 18, 2008)

Glad this motivated you, it's great.

I have seen them but never tried that. Thanks.

Carol didn't even ask, she assumed it was beef.

Price was right for sure.

I didn't think I would get away with it, but I did.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for watching.
Ron


----------

